# 10D3 does the trick !



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I know I have only had 10D3 a day or two but "so far" it seems to fix many issues and make it more stable. There is still a SL dupe problem though.

Anyone else have good luck with this last update ?:balloons: :balloons:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I have. I have had it for about a week and a half on one of my 500's and it works alot better. Hardly any problems. :righton: They only problem left on mine right now is the caller id issue.


----------



## Kichigai (Mar 21, 2006)

I got it last night and I put it threw its paces and it works great so far.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Kichigai said:


> I got it last night and I put it threw its paces and it works great so far.


Give it time.
You will start seeing other issues!!!
Like black screen while viewing from VOD.
The R-15 is still very far from being a reliable DVR.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

what does SL mean?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

SL = Series Link


I hope I have this when I get home. It would be nice to have a bug free playback again. The way this is day is going I won't have it. Light in bathroom fell down in the middle of the night, Roommate says the LCD TV bulb went out (where the heck do you go to by one? I have a replacement plan and they are swapping for free but I'd like a spare).


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

irmolars said:


> You will start seeing other issues!


Just curious but what issues have you found since 10D3 ? It appears to have fixed "just about" all the problems I have been experiencing except the SL dupe issue.


----------



## Sydeny (Aug 22, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Just curious but what issues have you found since 10D3 ? It appears to have fixed "just about" all the problems I have been experiencing except the SL dupe issue.


I received it on the morning of the 29th and still continue to have slow guide problems. In other words, when changing the channel the info bar at the top has a tough time keeping up, its usually a channel behind.

I've also reset the box a couple of times and forced a download of 10D3 which produced no change.

Syd


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

The only problem I have with my R15's (which are just over a month old and have just received the up date) is that stupid searching for signal display on recorded programs during rain fade. If I lose a signal during a bad storm I'll switch over to my VOD and now I have to watch this thing take up space on my screen.:nono2: I own a Dish DVR which doesn't do that. I can also still watch programs on my hard drive even though I don't have the service anymore. The sports interactive feature now works properly and that is a great feature, but this DVR still has a long way to go before I give it a full thumbs up.

Ian


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Got 10D3 this am so far the only problem showing up is series link just 1 R showing when I try to set multiple recordings. It did come up with a blank screen and message searching for guide for a few second but went back to programming.


----------



## Kichigai (Mar 21, 2006)

I also recieved 10D3 this morning and I will have to say they are getting closer and closer to having a good if not excellent DVR.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I like that when you get to an end of a show and the delete or not delete screen doesnt flicker crazy any more.:joy: :joy:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

boba said:


> Got 10D3 this am so far the only problem showing up is series link just 1 R showing when I try to set multiple recordings. It did come up with a blank screen and message searching for guide for a few second but went back to programming.


Single or dual tuners?


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Anyone else have good luck with this last update ?:balloons: :balloons:


I received the ox104B (R-15 300) on Aug 29th. It seems to be OK. Did note that this morning one of my machines had locked up. Had to do red button re-set. Tonight we're getting rain. Not hard enought to lose the signal. Want to see if I can watch from the VDO. That was a problem before.

Still not happy with the way the R15 does a search. Lots of discussion on this.

Keep the zip codes and cities after receiving an update.

The other night our R15 was recording 2 programs at the same time. OK. But when I tried to change channels, it would let me go to only the other recording program. OK. But the box you get that ask if you want to stop recording, only mentioned one of the programs regardless of which channel you were on. Not OK.:nono2:


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, the audio lag when resuming a paused show is finally gone, so that's a good thing.

The "trick play" features just seem more responsive and consistent now on 104B.


----------



## BetaTester (Jul 12, 2006)

In July, I got dual tuners running. Since then, nothing but trouble with 10C8. My two units had been fairly stable with only a couple of resets since December. I usually have to reset a couple of times a week now. About a month ago, it wouldn't reset and I had to do a full reformat. I lost 80 hours of recordings.

On Sunday, I was recording while watching a recorded show. Locked up with blank screen.

On Monday, same thing. I tried to force the 10D3 update, but got 10C8 again. 2 hours later, another lock up. Reset.

Yesterday morning, lo and behold I had 10D3 but it did not reset after the download ( still had my favorite chnls. ) but my other R15 was still on 10C8. They have always updated at the same time but didn't this time. My updated unit behaved well yesterday. Sometime during the day, the 2nd unit got the new update, and it didn't reset either.

Tonight, while recording another show and watching live TV, I changed channels and it locked up with the channel banner and a black screen. 

I would sure like to go back to 10B8!!


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd be interested in others thoughts on this issue. I've seen this issue touched on before but I don't remember exactly what thread. I have been having a lot of trouble recently (although it's happened off and on since I got this unit in mid June) with a recorded show, freezing and then going to black screen. I am not able to fast forward or rewind, the blue light on the unit will be spinning in the proper direction but the status/time bar is not advancing at all. The screen is black, sometimes there is audio sometimes not. I have been able to use the six second rewind repeatedly and get the recording to move back a bit but once it reaches that same spot where it froze before it does so again. Recently I was able to finally forward, although the time bar never showed it was advancing, to the end of the program and I tried watching it again from the beginning, it would reach that same spot and freeze and go to black screen again and then you're done the program for all intents and purposes is effectively over. At least I have found no other option but to simply delete the program. It was happening most often when recording the local ABC affiliate in Central IN channel 6 but it has now happened with programs recorded on other channels as well. The last time it did it was during a pre-season Colts game. I mean I know it's only pre-season but next month it's the real thing and I don't appreciate losing my recordings like that. Also the final IRL race of the season is coming up Sept 10 and I am hoping it doesn't do it on that recording. Also I detest that if the R 15 (model 300 but I've had the 500 it does the same exact things) locks up during a recording, you lose everything, to include the part that was already recorded. That's ridiculous! It shouldn't affect what's already recorded. I should add this happens if you are trying to view the recorded part when it locks up. A show already completely recorded doesn't get deleted if the R 15 locks up during the viewing of the completed recording. 

I do still have hope for the R 15 and I want to like this blue eyed monster, I truly do, but it has a long, long way to go for me to honestly like the thing. I simply continue with it because it does have some good features and I still foolishly, perhaps, hold out hope that one day, hopefully in my life time, it will be completely debugged, well in all fairness, as much as any electronic gizmo can ever truly be debugged I mean. And all features promised, working, as promised. Until then I back up important shows and Colts games on my trusty HR10-250, I believe that's the model of the TiVo based HD DVR. Only got that model in mid June so not sure I remember the correct model number. This forum and its members have been a wonderful help with all things R 15, many thanks to all.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Mine says "104B" doesn't seem to go in any sequence.. so is this older or newer than "10D3"

EDIT: nm! Again I'm a newbie.. notices on the sticky post that it's the same update.. just for the Phillips version of the R15


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

But you are catching on Slyster. You caught that. Good job!!! :righton:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

MercurialIN said:


> I have been having a lot of trouble recently (although it's happened off and on since I got this unit in mid June)


Most of the issues you mentioned many have had and were from the past and fixed in prior releases.

What problems have you had since the 10D3 update ? This seems to have solved many but not all of my issues.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Just curious but what issues have you found since 10D3 ? It appears to have fixed "just about" all the problems I have been experiencing except the SL dupe issue.


Locks up all the time while playing from VOD. ( Goes to black screen. Have to rewind and hit play again. Then it seems to get buy until you hit FF or RW again ).

SL dup doesn't bother me. Just get the other problems fixed first.

If you RR or FF never know where it is going to stop when you hit play.

The R-15 is getting better but still has a long way to go.


----------



## mpitt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since the previous update the R15 has played recorded programs as if it was sick. Very slow remote response even though the commands were received. It also had the 10-15 second flicker at the end of a program and all menus seemed sluggish. I still have not had the screen go blank on me.

Now after the recent update, all sickness appears to be gone.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

irmolars said:


> Locks up all the time while playing from VOD.


You sure you have 10d3 ? Just asking as I had that problem in the update before this but not since 10d3.

Maybe I should say not yet ????


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I've had 10D3 for 2-3 weeks now and I've had no problems. Loaded MYVOD to 0% available and have about 25 SLs now. No problems with black video, missing audio, slow response (the guide and MYVOD do slow down as you get more MYVOD.

irmolars, have you done a reset? I may have already asked you this as that's been my standard line lately when folks say they have problems with 10C8 and 10D3. My recommendations would be to try the following until you get it working.


Red Button RESET.
Redownload your current software using 02468.
Reset Defaults.
Reformat using the DOWN ARROW/REC method (this will loose all of your recordings and SLs).


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Most of the issues you mentioned many have had and were from the past and fixed in prior releases.
> 
> What problems have you had since the 10D3 update ? This seems to have solved many but not all of my issues.


My R15-300 was trouble free until 1047. After that it would barely tune and wouldn't record at all. The most I could get was 3-5 minutes. Lately it won't record at all. I have tried resetting and redownloading. I have not tried a total restore because I don't want to lose saved recordings, which still do play!

I am away right now so I don't know if I have 104B or if it corects the problem. I sure hope so.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You should have 104B... from what I have been told, the release has gone national.


----------



## webpatk (Aug 13, 2006)

I had the problem with the R15 screen going black while playing a recording. It was like it would get stuck. The only way I found to get around it, was to rewind a little ways, then fast forward past the point where it was stuck, then rewind back and hit play and it would work. I had this problem on four different 500's. They finally sent me two replacement 300's and I have not had that problem on either of them. The ff,rw & replay buttons seem much more responsive on the 300's as well.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> SL = Series Link
> 
> I hope I have this when I get home. It would be nice to have a bug free playback again. The way this is day is going I won't have it. Light in bathroom fell down in the middle of the night, Roommate says the LCD TV bulb went out (where the heck do you go to by one? I have a replacement plan and they are swapping for free but I'd like a spare).


Good news, I got the update but I can only check it out in the bedroom. The new update seems to have fixed most of the issues that 10C8 created with playing back MYVOD. Love that there is no flashing at the end with the delete message.

Also it seems that half the time the 30 sec slip moves faster. It almost seems like it's every other recording the 30 sec slip moves faster (it could just be me). I also noticed that the quick menu seems to be bigger. Before when I hit menu (during live TV) I would have to scroll down to see the other options, but now it's all there when I hit menu.



MercurialIN said:


> I have been having a lot of trouble recently (although it's happened off and on since I got this unit in mid June) with a recorded show, freezing and then going to black screen. I am not able to fast forward or rewind, the blue light on the unit will be spinning in the proper direction but the status/time bar is not advancing at all. The screen is black, sometimes there is audio sometimes not. I have been able to use the six second rewind repeatedly and get the recording to move back a bit but once it reaches that same spot where it froze before it does so again.


I and others have had this happen too. Usally becasue of a signal loss (but I have had it happen once or twice with out). If this happens again you might be able to jump to the end and then rewind to right after this issue is (basicly bypassing the place where the issue is). Sometimes rebooting will help too.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Also it seems that half the time the 30 sec slip moves faster.


I noticed that too. I like when its faster.


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

What problems have you had since the 10D3 update ? This seems to have solved many but not all of my issues

It seems to have fixed First Runs of Judge Judy and Peoples Court but Oprah and Nip/Tuck (FX) not so lucky. I recorded 30 Days on FX and it worked. I am going to England Wednesday and I have nightmares of coming home to 50 episodes of Nip/Tuck going back to the 2003 season and tons of Oprah because she is repeated at 1 a.m. every morning (repeats of repeats LOL). Manual setting works somewhat but the guide only goes forward 11 days. Hey I am going to have a great vacation and not worry about trash TV.

Sue


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I've had 10D3 for 2-3 weeks now and I've had no problems. Loaded MYVOD to 0% available and have about 25 SLs now. No problems with black video, missing audio, slow response (the guide and MYVOD do slow down as you get more MYVOD.
> 
> irmolars, have you done a reset? I may have already asked you this as that's been my standard line lately when folks say they have problems with 10C8 and 10D3. My recommendations would be to try the following until you get it working.
> 
> ...


I've had 10D3 for a few weeks too. I'm still getting the black screens and slow resonses. Haven't had any real audio problems, though. I've done a few preventative resets too.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> I've had 10D3 for a few weeks too. I'm still getting the black screens and slow resonses. Haven't had any real audio problems, though. I've done a few preventative resets too.


Have you done a Reset Everything or a DA/R reformat? I'm beginning to think there may have been some incompatibility issues between the HD files structures or even recorded program structures between versions in which old formats are not being handled properly by the new OS versions.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

No. I've got roughly 55 hours of recordings, and the problems are relatively minor (compared to past lock-ups). I wish there was a way to do it and not lose your recordings.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If anyone has already performed a Reset Everything or a DA/R and these black recordings or other problems still persist under 10D3 please post that information. I know this solution is not what those like qwerty want to hear, but I see 10D3 as a very stable release and the only problems remaining are the ones we all are aware of like SL FR/Repeats, loss of signal msg while playing a recording and such.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Not at all. If, as you suggest, it might be old formats not being handles properly, I'd certainly like to know that. Then I'd have to do the cost/bennefit analysis on the reformat.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> even recorded program structures between versions in which old formats are not being handled properly by the new OS versions.


I was mentioning something like that in the "I wonder thread". People with the problems should see if the freezes and black screens are only happening with old recordings or new recordings or both.

I just had my first black screen since 10D3 and it was an old recording.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I was mentioning something like that in the "I wonder thread". People with the problems should see if the freezes and black screens are only happening with old recordings or new recordings or both.
> 
> I just had my first black screen since 10D3 and it was an old recording.


I just posted in this in another thread. Earl said that this wasn't fully identified untill 10D3 so it won't be fix untill the next update.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I was mentioning something like that in the "I wonder thread". People with the problems should see if the freezes and black screens are only happening with old recordings or new recordings or both.
> 
> I just had my first black screen since 10D3 and it was an old recording.


I didn't have the black screen problem until 10D3. 
New or old recordings, doesn't seem to mater.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> They only problem left on mine right now is the caller id issue.


I guess I've joined the Dead Caller ID Club. It was working fine up until just the other day. Now both R-15 with ox104B (29Aug06) have stopped working.

FYI...My caller ID in my other machine (regular DTV receiver) still works fine.:grin:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine stopped working right last week. It would only take one call, then stop logging. If I deleted that one, it would log the next one then stop logging. I tried to go in to the Caller ID menu the other day and it wouldn't. I would highlight it in the menu and hit select, and nothing would happen. I finally got around to doing a reset, and it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Mine stopped working right last week. It would only take one call, then stop logging. If I deleted that one, it would log the next one then stop logging. I tried to go in to the Caller ID menu the other day and it wouldn't. I would highlight it in the menu and hit select, and nothing would happen. I finally got around to doing a reset, and it seems to be working fine now.


Thanks!

After cleaning out the 'Caller ID Log" and doing a 'red-button' reset, both R-15's Caller ID function are back working. Makes me wonder if the problems is with the software not being able to delete calls from the log. Therefore after a certain point is reached, the function stops working. I'm going to keep an eye on mine and delete calls after a few days to see if that helps. Still this is something that should be fixed in future software update (I hope).


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

VaJim said:


> Makes me wonder if the problems is with the software not being able to delete calls from the log.


I don't know about that. Mine was getting stuck with one entry. Others had reported basically the same thing except it would get stuck with two entries.

I think it's the coding throughout the box. It tends to "get confused" doing various tasks from time to time.


----------

